# Second pen



## GeorgeS (Oct 19, 2015)

Same kit as my first pen but I went with a much lighter blank. This is curly mango.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Sprung (Oct 19, 2015)

Great work!


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 19, 2015)

@Sprung Thanks Matt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keepanionme (Oct 20, 2015)

That curly mango sure is pretty. I got a few blanks in the mail yesterday. Can't wait to put them to use. What kind of finish did you use?


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 20, 2015)

@keepanionme Man I won't lie when I started turning it it looked a little boring but when I cleaned it off with some DNA and saw how well the curl showed I was really excited. Once I got the CA on it and saw how well the grain showed and then the curl cuts in perpendicularly I went to look and see if I could buy a few more blanks!


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 20, 2015)

Great looking pen ! The wood looks good with that color combo .


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 20, 2015)

@manbuckwal Thank you very much! I love this kit but I cant figure out what I did differently between this one and the first one I turned. The collar between the upper and lower blank on my first one is really loose. It spins pretty easily but on this second pen it doesn't. The only thing I can figure is I didn't seat the first pens mechanism as far into the barrel or something. Any ideas from you guys who are more experienced?


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 20, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> @manbuckwal Thank you very much! I love this kit but I cant figure out what I did differently between this one and the first one I turned. The collar between the upper and lower blank on my first one is really loose. It spins pretty easily but on this second pen it doesn't. The only thing I can figure is I didn't seat the first pens mechanism as far into the barrel or something. Any ideas from you guys who are more experienced?



I assume you mean the decorative ring, and if its spinning, yes you probably did not "press" it together snuggly enough .


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes that's the piece I'm talking about but it doesn't press on it just slides over the twist mechanism.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 20, 2015)

Pen looks even nicer in person. Think George is going to be hooked soon enough if isn't already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 20, 2015)

@Chris S. Thanks Chris! Oh I'm hooked already! Went out to the garage to put the third and final coat of Waterlox on the walnut slab for the center channel stand and ended up cutting a piece of that cherry Burl in two and glueing in the barrels. Maybe turn that one tomorrow.


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 21, 2015)

A great looking well turned and finished piece of timber.
Well done.

Les


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 23, 2015)

@rdabpenman Thank you Les! Im really liking pen turning a lot!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice mango! I like the gunmetal kits the best. Looks good with pretty much everything.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

